# Sustanon 250 - 500mg per week with Anadrol. Any advice or anyone done this cycle



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sustanon 250 - 500mg per week 250mg mon and 250mg thursday for 10 weeks

with 50mg Anadrol for 4 weeks


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

PCT?


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

3 weeks after last jab, nolvadex 20mg ED for 30 days


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sustanon kicks in fast so you don't have to run an oral kickstart, but if you do than make sure you have extra nolva on standby in case gyno flares up.

You can inject sustanon 2ml once per week if you prefer, no difference just less pinning.

I would take hcg throughout the cycle (500-1000ius), start from week 3 and discontinue when you start pct.

I would take adex at 0.5mg twice per week from start until pct.

I would wait a 3-4 weeks from last jab to pct, then:

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Good luck


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

As it my first cycle I just want to run one steriod (sust) so if i get sides i know it will be from the sust  how quick does sust kick in


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If it your first cycle then fvck taking anadrol as well, your receptors will just love the test anyway...

Sustanon has short,medium and long acting esters so will kick in straight away through the prop and ensure a steady release, so once a week is fine.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

just thought it would be anadrol would be a good kickstart


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kds81 said:


> just thought it would be anadrol would be a good kickstart


You just thought the most potent oral steroid would be a good kickstart!? :lol: The stronger the steroid the harsher the sides...


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

And greater the gains


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

g fresh have you ran sust or any injectable before


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

:lol: I don't think you would be unimpressed with gains from dbol, tbol, winny, var.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kds81 said:


> g fresh have you ran sust or any injectable before


What makes you ask that matey?


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

i use 23g pins, just wondered what u use and where do u shoot, delts, glute or quads


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> *Sustanon kicks in fast* so you don't have to run an oral kickstart, but if you do than make sure you have extra nolva on standby in case gyno flares up.
> 
> You can inject sustanon 2ml once per week if you prefer, no difference just less pinning.
> 
> ...


NOPE ! sus 250 kick in even longer than test E ...

if you Prefer inject it twice a week / mon,thurs /

if you scare of needles like a little girl then pin once a week


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kds81 said:


> i use 23g pins, just wondered what u use and where do u shoot, delts, glute or quads


Currently on 1200mg of test hept and 100mg of var ED as well as, ghrp6,hgh,cjc,mt2,hcg,letro,finasteride,lasix,,t4,t3...

I shoot in quads and glutes mate, same 23g 1 1/4


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

gonna inject 2 a week

what about anadrol as a front loader


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> NOPE ! sus 250 kick in even longer than test E ...
> 
> if you Prefer inject it twice a week / mon,thurs /
> 
> if you scare of needles like a little girl then pin once a week


 

Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking??? :laugh:


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

g fesh, u ever drew blood when aspirating


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bit forgetful hey, 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132557-aspirated-then-there-blood-so-binned-started-again-correct.html#post2219596


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

lol sorry g. ever had any sides


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah gyno because I didn't use an AI, I was unlucky but lucky I reversed it with a painful stint on high dose of letro.

Also shed some hair, hence why I take 5mg of fin whilst on cycle nowadays...


----------

